# Connect 2 PCs approx 70 meters away using LAN



## iRaajan (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it possible to connect 2 PCs using LAN which are approximately 70m away(In 2 different Houses actually) using LAN ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Technically Yes.
You will need Twisted Pair Copper Cable(CAT3+)


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 9, 2012)

To create a LAN network using a crossover cable, we just need a crossover (Cross crimped RJ45 / CAT5) cable and a LAN (Ethernet) card in both computers. Most computer motherboards have onboard ethernet these days.
First of all, we connect the cross crimped ethernet cable in the LAN RJ45 ports of both the computers.
Now we start with configuring the computers

PC1:
1. Just right-click “My Computer” and click Properties.
2. Select the “Computer Name” tab and click the “Change” button.
3. Change the computer name to whatever you want, here we name it PC1. Change the workgroup to WG. (The workgroup name should be the same in both computers)
4. Click OK.

Now, to configure the TCP/IP connection settings,
1. Goto “Control Panel” >> “Network connections”
2. Right-click on your LAN connection and click “Properties”. In the “General” tab, select “Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)”. Click the “Properties” button.
3. Set the Values
IP Address - 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 192.168.0.2
4. Click OK and you are done for PC1.

PC2:
1. Just right-click “My Computer” and click Properties.
2. Select the “Computer Name” tab and click the “Change” button.
3. Change the computer name to PC2. Change the workgroup to WG. (The workgroup name should be the same in both computers)
4. Click OK.

Now, to configure the TCP/IP connection settings,
1. Goto “Control Panel” >> “Network connections”
2. Right-click on your LAN connection and click “Properties”. In the “General” tab, select “Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)”. Click the “Properties” button.
3. Set the Values
IP Address - 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 192.168.0.1

4. Click OK and you are done for PC2 as well


If you have done the above part correctly, the computers will have detected each other. If they don’t, just restart both the computers.

You can access the other computer in “My network Places”. You can also play multi-player games using this connection. For easier access you can map a drive on the network to a local drive by “Tools” >> “Map network drive”.


----------



## iRaajan (Apr 16, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> To create a LAN network using a crossover cable, we just need a crossover (Cross crimped RJ45 / CAT5) cable and a LAN (Ethernet) card in both computers. Most computer motherboards have onboard ethernet these days.
> First of all, we connect the cross crimped ethernet cable in the LAN RJ45 ports of both the computers.
> Now we start with configuring the computers
> 
> ...



Thanx ramakanta...


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 17, 2012)

iRaajan said:


> Thanx ramakanta...


crossover cable Connection

 RJ 45 No1 PIN              RJ 45 No2 PIN
  1-----------------------3 
  2-----------------------6
  3-----------------------1
  4---------------------- 4
  5-----------------------5
  6-----------------------2
  7-----------------------7
  8-----------------------8



1- White green
2- Green
3- White orange
4- Blue
5- white Blue 
6 -orange
7 - white brown
8- brown


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^whats the good of this.??


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 17, 2012)

^ That is the rule.


----------



## devx (Apr 17, 2012)

*@ ramakanta >>* goodjob man., now every other person who wants to connect LAN-is going to use this post  AND you explained the OP about cable very nicely.


----------



## Champ (Apr 17, 2012)

I am highly doubtful that simply connecting 2 PCs using a 70m crossover cable will work. In my hostel days that max we achieved using local crossover cable was around 20 meters
Have any one you guys ever piratically tried it. ?

I highly recommend a cheap router or at least a switch


----------



## devx (Apr 17, 2012)

That's right., OP can use a cheap router or switch instead buying a expensive CAT 3 cable for 70 meters.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 17, 2012)

devx said:


> That's right., OP can use a cheap router or switch instead buying a expensive CAT 3 cable for 70 meters.



Then buy this: Flipkart: D-Link 5-Port Unmanaged Switch: Network Switch

And CAT5 cable, bunch of RJ-45 clips, and a RJ45 crimper. 
You are done.


----------

